# The Lost Thing (Αυτό που χάσαμε)



## daeman (Apr 8, 2012)

....
*The Lost Thing* is a 2000 picture book, written and illustrated by Shaun Tan.

Set in the near future, in dystopian Melbourne, Australia, _The Lost Thing_ is a story about a boy who enjoys collecting bottle tops for his bottle top collection. One day, while collecting bottle caps near a beach, he discovers a strange creature, that seems to be a combination of an industrial boiler, a crab, and an octopus. This creature is referred to as "The Lost Thing" by the narrator.
The boy realizes the creature is lost and out of place. He attempts to find its owner but is not able to, due to the indifference of everyone else. As he is looking for the creature's owner, he is met by a creature who gives him a business card with a weird sign on it. After searching much of the city for the sign, the boy is able to find the sign and follows it to a utopian land for lost things, where he returns the creature,and continues on with his life - although he was unable to say whether the creature really belonged there.

This book was adapted into a 15-minute animated short film in 2010, directed by Tan and Andrew Ruhemann and narrated by Tim Minchin. It won the Oscar for Best Animated Short. It was nominated for the 2011 Hugo Award for Best Dramatic Presentation, Short Form. 
 

Πριν από δυο βδομάδες, είχα την τύχη και τη χαρά να υποτιτλίσω αυτή τη μικρού μήκους ταινία για να προβληθεί πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα από διαδικτυακό κανάλι (ηλεοπτικό) την 1η Απριλίου. Μόλις το ολοκλήρωσα κι επειδή μου άρεσε πολύ, σκέφτηκα να το αναρτήσω εδώ για τα γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας. Προτίμησα όμως να περιμένω λίγο, και για να μη συμπέσει η δημοσίευσή του εδώ με την πρώτη επίσημη προβολή του και για να λασκάρουν λίγο πρώτα οι κάθε είδους υποχρεώσεις που με κατακλύζουν αυτό τον καιρό. 

Ιδού λοιπόν, άκου κι ευφραίνου (ελπίζω):






Εφεδρικό: http://vimeo.com/63003515.

Θέλετε λοιπόν ν' ακούσετε μια ιστορία;
Κάποτε ήξερα ένα σωρό πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες.
Μερικές ήταν τόσο αστείες που θα πέφτατε ξεροί απ' τα γέλια.
Και άλλες τόσο φρικτές που δεν θα θέλατε να τις ξαναπείτε.
Τώρα όμως δεν θυμάμαι καμιά απ' αυτές.
Οπότε λέω να σας πω για τότε που βρήκα εκείνο το χαμένο πράγμα.

Όλα αυτά έγιναν πριν από πολλά καλοκαίρια, κάτω στην παραλία.
Όπως συνήθως, μάζευα ακούραστα για τη συλλογή μου καπάκια μπουκαλιών.
Μέχρι που είδα το πράγμα.
Δεν έκανε και πολλά, βέβαια.
Μόνο καθόταν εκεί και είχε πολύ παράξενη όψη.
Μια θλιμμένη όψη, ξέρετε, σαν να ήταν χαμένο.
Κανείς άλλος δεν έδειχνε να το προσέχει.
Θα ήταν όλοι απασχολημένοι με άλλα πράγματα, φαίνεται.

«Είναι κανείς εδώ;»
Τελικά αποδείχτηκε πολύ φιλικό.
Κι έπαιζα με το πράγμα σχεδόν όλο το απόγευμα.
Ήταν πολύ διασκεδαστικό.
Κι όμως, όλη την ώρα ένιωθα πως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά.
Καθώς οι ώρες περνούσαν αργά, φαινόταν όλο και λιγότερο πιθανό να έρθει κάποιος να το πάει σπίτι.
Και σύντομα η δυσάρεστη αλήθεια ήταν πλέον φανερή.
Είχε χαθεί.

Ρώτησα μερικούς αν ήξεραν κάτι γι' αυτό.
Πήγα το χαμένο πράγμα στο σπίτι του Πιτ.
Ο Πιτ έχει άποψη σχεδόν για τα πάντα.
«Φοβερό», είπε.
Ο Πιτ δεν ήξερε τι ακριβώς ήταν το πράγμα.
Είπε όμως αυτό που λέει πάντα, ότι όλες οι υλικές εκδηλώσεις προσδιορίζονται εμπειρικά με προσεκτική παρατήρηση,
ακριβείς μετρήσεις και ελεγχόμενους πειραματισμούς.
Στο τέλος, ο Πιτ απλώς ανασήκωσε τους ώμους.
Δεν πίστευε ότι το πράγμα προερχόταν από κάπου.
Ούτε ανήκε κάπου συγκεκριμένα.
«Έτσι είναι μερικά πράγματα στη ζωή», είπε.
«Απλώς και μόνο χαμένα.»

Δεν έμενε τίποτε άλλο παρά να το πάρω σπίτι μου.
Όσο για τους γονείς μου, ήξερα ήδη ότι τη μαμά θα την ένοιαζε πόσο βρώμικα ήταν τα πόδια του.
Και ο μπαμπάς θ' ανησυχούσε για διάφορες παράξενες ασθένειες.
Ήθελαν και οι δυο να το πάω εκεί που το βρήκα.
«Μα έχει χαθεί», είπα.
Όχι πως είχε καμιά σημασία.
Αποφάσισα να το κρύψω στην αποθήκη μας.
Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να σκεφτώ τι να το κάνω.
Δεν μπορούσα να τ' αφήσω να περιπλανιέται μόνο του.

Το χαμένο πράγμα φαινόταν χαρούμενο τότε.
Μα δεν μπορούσα να το κρατήσω εκεί για πάντα.
Θα το έβρισκαν οι γονείς μου, όταν θα πήγαιναν να βρουν κανένα σφυρί ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Ήταν πραγματικό δίλημμα.

_Διαπιστώνετε ότι η καθημερινότητά σας αναστατώνεται απροσδόκητα;
Σας ταλαιπωρούν χαμένα αντικείμενα;
Αντικείμενα χωρίς όνομα;
Ενοχλητικά τεχνουργήματα άγνωστης προέλευσης;
Πράγματα απλώς αταίριαστα;
Μην πανικοβάλλεστε.
Εμείς έχουμε θέση γι' αυτά.
Ομοσπονδιακή Υπηρεσία Εγκαταλειμμένων Αντικειμένων.

_Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί πήραμε το τραμ μέχρι την πόλη.
Φτάσαμε σ' ένα ψηλό γκρίζο κτίριο χωρίς παράθυρα.
Μύριζε απολυμαντικό.

«Έχω ένα χαμένο πράγμα», είπα στην υπάλληλο υποδοχής.
«Συμπλήρωσε τα έντυπα», στέναξε εκείνη.

Κοίταζα γύρω μου να βρω ένα γραφείο, όταν ξαφνικά ένιωσα κάτι ν' αγγίζει τον αγκώνα μου κι άκουσα μια ψιθυριστή φωνή.
«Αν νοιάζεσαι πραγματικά γι' αυτό, μην το αφήσεις εδώ. Εδώ όλα τα ξεχνούν. Όλα τα παρατούν. Ορίστε, πάρε αυτό.»
«Ευχαριστώ», είπα.
«Μην το αφήσεις εδώ.»

Ήταν κάποιου είδους σήμα, φαντάζομαι.
Δεν έμοιαζε και πολύ σπουδαίο.
Ωστόσο, φαινόταν πως κάπου οδηγούσε.

Τελικά βρήκαμε ένα μέρος που έμοιαζε το κατάλληλο.
Σ' ένα σκοτεινό μικρό κενό σε κάποιο ανώνυμο δρομάκι.
Από κείνα τα μέρη που δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι, εκτός αν το βάλεις σκοπό να τα βρεις.


Ακόμα το σκέφτομαι εκείνο το χαμένο πράγμα πότε πότε.
Ιδίως όταν το μάτι μου πιάνει τυχαία κάτι κάπως αταίριαστο.
Ξέρετε, κάτι με μια παράξενη, θλιμμένη όψη, σαν χαμένο.
Βλέπω όλο και λιγότερο τέτοια πράγματα τώρα τελευταία.
Ίσως να μην υπάρχουν πια τόσα πολλά χαμένα πράγματα.
Ή ίσως...
Ίσως απλώς να έπαψα να τους δίνω σημασία.
Θα είμαι πολύ απασχολημένος με άλλα πράγματα, φαίνεται.
 
Το αποπάνω βίντεο, υποτιτλισμένο στα ισπανικά, ήταν η εκδοχή με την καλύτερη εικόνα που βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ (για καλύτερη θέαση, ρυθμίστε το στα 720p σε πλήρη οθόνη). [Πάει εκείνο, πέταξε.] Άλλες εκδοχές του υποτιτλισμού του: στα πορτογαλικά, στα ιταλικά, στα... (εδώ έπαψα να ψάχνω).
 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, θα βρει εδώ τη σελίδα του δημιουργού για το βιβλίο (με όμορφες ζωγραφιές), εδώ τον επίσημο ιστότοπο της πολυβραβευμένης ταινίας (εδώ τη σελίδα της στο imdb) κι εδώ πληροφορίες για τη θεατρική εκδοχή που πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκε το 2004 από τον θίασο Jigsaw Theatre στην Καμπέρα. 

Θυμίζω μόνο ότι η παραπάνω απόδοση υπόκειται στους γνωστούς χωροχρονικούς περιορισμούς των υποτίτλων (και την ασφυκτική προθεσμία παράδοσης) και τις γνωστές παραχωρήσεις που συχνά επιβάλλουν αυτοί οι περιορισμοί. Αν νομίζετε πως κάτι θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί καλύτερα, ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε - γι' αυτό συχνάζουμε εδώ άλλωστε - και παρότι ο υποτιτλισμός έχει παραδοθεί, έχει πάρει τον δρόμο του και δεν αλλάζει (εύκολα), θα είναι καλό για όλους μας να μάθουμε και κάτι με την ευκαιρία.
Μόνο που δεν μπορώ να υποσχεθώ ότι θ' απαντήσω αμέσως, γιατί έχουμε μπροστά μας μια βδομάδα όπως και να το κάνουμε μεγάλη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2012)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, ορίστε και η ταινία που πήρε το Όσκαρ φέτος στην κατηγορία τού ανιμέισιον μικρού μήκους. 
Γιατί μου άρεσε και γιατί είναι ό,τι πρέπει για έναν χώρο όπως η Λεξιλογία, θα το δείτε:






_*The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore*_ is a 2011 American animated short film directed by William Joyce and Brandon Oldenburg, and produced by Moonbot Studios in Shreveport, Louisiana. Described as an "allegory about the curative powers of story", the film centers around bibliophile Lessmore and his custodianship of a magical library of flying books. It was created using computer animation, miniatures and traditional hand-drawn techniques.
After winning over a dozen film festivals, the film was awarded the Best Animated Short Film at the 84th Academy Awards. A book adaption is expected to be released in late 2012. [...]


Η αμερικανική μικρού μήκους ταινία «The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore», των Γουίλιαμ Τζόις και Μπράντον Ολντενμπεργκ, είναι ένα «υβριδικό» animation που συνδυάζει το βωβό σινεμά με τα τεκνικολόρ μιούζικαλ. Εχει ένα διαδραστικό βιβλίο σε i-pad app, εγκαινιάζοντας κατά κάποιο τρόπο το transmedia στην κατηγορία του! Στην 84η Απονομή των Βραβείων της Ακαδημίας, κέρδισε το Όσκαρ Καλύτερης Ταινίας Μικρού Μήκους Animation.
Σύμφωνα με τους δημιουργούς της ταινίας, το «The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore», είναι εμπνευσμένο σε ίσα μέρη από τον Τυφώνα Κατρίνα, τον Μπάστερ Κίτον, τον Μάγο του Οζ και την αγάπη για τα βιβλία. Η ταινία είναι μια ιστορία για τους ανθρώπους που αφιερώνουν τη ζωή τους στα βιβλία και για τα βιβλία που ανταποδίδουν τη χάρη!
Το 15λεπτο φιλμ είναι γυρισμένο με συνδυασμό διάφορων τακτικών, μινιατούρες, cgi, 2D animation και με μια σαφή στιλιστική αναφορά στις ασπρόμαυρες, βωβές ταινίες και στα τεκνικολόρ μιούζικαλ. 

imdb
Moonbot Studios: The Fantastic Flying Books of Mr. Morris Lessmore, v.3.0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNjtZ5V4P-c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJPMsWw6Z8


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2012)

Πολύ ωραία και ο μικρομηκόφιλος σε ευχαριστεί.

Κάνω σημείωση να φτιάξω νήματα για:
1. manifestation
2. Τα άτιμα τα επιρρήματα που θυμίζουν ουδέτερα επίθετα στον πληθυντικό («μάζευα ακούραστα για τη συλλογή μου καπάκια μπουκαλιών»).

Το δεύτερο στο επόμενο διάλειμμα. Το Firefox plug-in που κατεβάζει γιουτιουμπάκια επί το έργον.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2012)

Χεχε, η πρώτη, πρόχειρη απόδοση ήταν «μάζευα ακούραστα καπάκια μπουκαλιών για τη συλλογή μου», αλλά έχω δικαιολογία: ήμουν πολύ κουρασμένος. Ευτυχώς, πάντα τα περνάω ένα δεύτερο χέρι να στρώσει καλά η μπογιά και να καλυφθούν οι ατέλειες και πάλι καλά που η αλλαγή της σύνταξης χωρούσε στη δεύτερη γραμμή. Για το manifestation, I apparently if not manifestly await the thread's apparition.


----------



## cougr (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing daeman! This was one of my child clients (and clients' children) all-time favorite books -they would get absolutely transfixed by it- until the copy I had went missing :angry: but I had never really given it (the book) much attention and had no idea it had been made into a theatre show (no doubt a physical one):) or for that matter, no less than an Oscar winning short animation. I'm going to definitely replace the book now and try to get a copy of the film (one with the Greek subtitles). I also learnt one or two things from your translation. Good work! 

 PS: With regard to "manifestation", would _έκφανση_ also work here?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2012)

Κι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ κι από εμένα, Δαίμανα. Κάθε φορά, μα κάθε φορά, με εκπλήσσει πόσα πλούσια ερεθίσματα μπορεί να σου προσφέρει μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά μια καλοδουλεμένη μικρή ταινία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2012)

Τα _Ιπτάμενα βιβλία_ έχουν πανέμορφες εμπνεύσεις, αλλά μου άφησαν μια απορία: γιατί ο πρωταγωνιστής μοιάζει με τον Μάριο Ντράγκι;

:)

Αυτό λέγεται _εκτόνωση_ ή _αποφόρτιση_;


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

...
*Paperman*





Σαϊτεμένο σ' έχει, πληγή δε φαίνεται και μ' άλλη από κείνη δε θεραπεύεται...

_*Paperman*_ is a 2012 black-and-white film produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios and directed by John Kahrs. The short blends traditional animation and computer animation. The short won both an Academy Award for Best Animated Short Film at the 85th Academy Awards, and the Annie Award for Best Animated Short Subject. _Paperman_ was the first animated short film produced by Walt Disney Animation Studios to win the Academy Award since _It's Tough to Be a Bird_ in 1969.
...
When describing the inspiration for the film's unique style of animation, which was created with a new in-house technology called Meander, Kahrs stated, "We brought together as best we could the expressiveness of 2D drawing immersed with the stability and dimensionality of CG. It really goes back to working with Glen Keane on _Tangled_, watching him draw over all the images."

The technique, called "final line advection", gives the artists and animators a lot more influence and control over the final product as everything is done within the same department; "In Paperman, we didn’t have a cloth department and we didn’t have a hair department. Here, folds in the fabric, hair silhouettes and the like come from of the commited design decision-making that comes with the 2D drawn process. Our animators can change things, actually erase away the CG underlayer if they want, and change the profile of the arm. And they can design all the fabric in that Milt Kahl kind-of way, if they want to." (A Little More About Disney’s “Paperman”)


Κι επειδή η γιουτουμποφυλακή / δικαιωματονομία τα κυνηγάει ανελέητα:





Για την Παριζιάνα μας.


----------

